# E Raffin, Geneve Pocket Watch



## Eski83 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all, newbie to the forum, thanks for having me!

I've been given an old pocket watch for my birthday which I love, it has E. Raffin and A. Geneve written on the face, and on the inside of the case is stamped the numbers 1031 and LV 461. There is also a tiny hallmark that I haven't been able to identify as yet in any of the online libraries, which looks like a pointed rectangle with three upward arrows in a row (a bit like military stripes).

I will post some images when I am in better light. I just wondered if anyone had any further information on Raffin (there is nothing online other than potential company dates of 1880 to 1930) or could advise me where best to look for it. I am not interested in its worth, just it's story.

Many thanks for any help you may be able to give!


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

have heard of them but not much tbh....think they were mostly 19th century key wind stuff, although sure they must have done 20th century too...certainly sound like a military case. maybe some of the horological museums might steer you in the right direction.


----------

